# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  پروژه  access

## keenonweb

خوشحالم که در خدمت شما هستم  :D 

می خواهم  access را خوب یاد بگیرم البته کمی بلدم.
میشه از دوستان خواهش کنم یک پروژه برای من تعریف کنند تا مطالب را بهتر بفهمم.
لطفا در این راه مرا تنها نگذارید    
                                          :thnx:

----------


## شاپرک

اینم پروژه :

http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=26661

 :mrgreen:

----------


## keenonweb

حل اینجور مشکلات در *قد و وزن* ما جا نمی گیره!آره داش :kaf:

----------


## داود شهبازی

سلام 
به نظر من بهتره از یک  دفتر تلفن  یا یک   سیستم فروش  (  فاکتور)  شروع کنید  :موفق:

----------


## sara_m

سلام رفیق :flower: 
منم مثل تو گیره یه پروژه access افتادم.ولی خیالی نیست.اگه میخواهی روی  موضوع من کار کن.
در مورد بیمارستان ورابطه بین بیمار و امور مالی و دکتر است.
 اگه اطلاعات بیشتر میخواهی ادرس ایمیل خودتو بفرست به این ایمیل
snow_winter10@yahoo.com :موفق:

----------


## kimia2_2000

با سلام لطفا مرا در مورد زبان sql راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kimia2_2000

:گریه:   :گریه:  


> با سلام لطفا مرا در مورد زبان sql راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لطفا در مورد ایجاد start up مرا راهنمایی کنید :ناراحت:   :عصبانی:   :گریه:   :خیلی عصبانی:   :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## samaneh_h

> لطفا در مورد ایجاد start up مرا راهنمایی کنید


چه مشکلی داری در مورد Start up

----------


## kimia2_2000

با تشکر از شما :
من میخواهم یک برنامه نوشته شده به صورت start up اجرا شود

----------


## samaneh_h

منظورت اینه که خودت وقتی روی فایل دابل کلیک می‌کنی نیازی نباشه دستی بری فرمی رو باز کنی؟

----------


## kimia2_2000

> منظورت اینه که خودت وقتی روی فایل دابل کلیک می‌کنی نیازی نباشه دستی بری فرمی رو باز کنی؟


بله میخوام همین طور باشه :متفکر:   :متفکر:

----------


## kimia2_2000

samaneh_h جان من میخوام که برنامه با انتخاب نام آن خود به خود اجرا شود

----------


## انگوران

از منوی tools روی ... startup کلیک کن و در کادر باز شده و در قسمت display form/page نام فرمی که دوست داری باز بشه رو انتخاب کن .

----------


## kimia2_2000

> از منوی tools روی ... startup کلیک کن و در کادر باز شده و در قسمت display form/page نام فرمی که دوست داری باز بشه رو انتخاب کن .


 

این راهنمایی را برای چه کسی گفتید شما :متعجب:   :متعجب:

----------


## vivavoon

سلام 
اگه میخوای شروع کنی بهتره روی برنامه حقوق و دست مزد کارکنی چون پروژه کاملی از نظر من هست 
1- ورود اطلاعات پایه 
2- ورود اطلاعات ماهیانه 
3- جدول محاسباتی (البته اگه میخوی برنامه داینامیک باشه )
4- خروجی لیست حقوقی 
5- خروجی فیش حقوقی 
6- خروجی دیسک و لیست بیمه 
7- خروجی دیسک بانک 
با امکاناتی از قبیل جستجو امکان فیش گیری کلی و تکی و .....
موفق و پیروز باشید hmd

----------


## samaneh_h

> این راهنمایی را برای چه کسی گفتید شما


کیمیا جان روشی که دوستمون گفتند برای سوال شما کاملا درسته، مگر اینکه منظورتون چیز دیگه ای باشه
کافیه توی دیتا بیسی که طراحی کردی بری توی منوی tools و بعد از اون گزینه Startup رو انتخاب کنی.اون جا از قسمت Display form/page نام فرمی که می‌خوای وقتی برنامه رو باز کردی اجرا بشه رو انتخاب می‌کنی

----------


## kimia2_2000

> کیمیا جان روشی که دوستمون گفتند برای سوال شما کاملا درسته، مگر اینکه منظورتون چیز دیگه ای باشه
> کافیه توی دیتا بیسی که طراحی کردی بری توی منوی tools و بعد از اون گزینه Startup رو انتخاب کنی.اون جا از قسمت Display form/page نام فرمی که می‌خوای وقتی برنامه رو باز کردی اجرا بشه رو انتخاب می‌کنی


از راهنمایی هر دوی شما متشکرم

----------


## kimia2_2000

سمانه جان من دارم روی یک پروژه کار میکنم برای همین به مشکلات زیادی بر میخورم امیدوارم که شما و مابقی دوستان کمکم کنید
با تشکر از شما

----------


## kimia2_2000

راستی فراموش کردم که بگم پروژه من در مورد محاسبه هزینه مکالمات تلفنی است

----------


## vivavoon

سلام 
اگه میخوای شروع کنی بهتره روی برنامه حقوق و دست مزد کارکنی چون پروژه کاملی از نظر من هست 
1- ورود اطلاعات پایه 
2- ورود اطلاعات ماهیانه 
3- جدول محاسباتی (البته اگه میخوی برنامه داینامیک باشه )
4- خروجی لیست حقوقی 
5- خروجی فیش حقوقی 
6- خروجی دیسک و لیست بیمه 
7- خروجی دیسک بانک 
با امکاناتی از قبیل جستجو امکان فیش گیری کلی و تکی و .....
مراحل کار برای افراد مختلف با تفکرات مختلف فرق میکنه اما میتونی به شکل زیر عمل کنی 
1- بایستی جدول اطلاعات پایه شامل فیلدهای نام ،نام خانوادگی ، مشمولیت بیمه، حقوق پایه ، فوق العاده سه گانه ،فوق العاده شغل ،ایاب ذهاب ،حق مسکن ، خواروبار ، عائله مندی ، بن کارگری ایجاد کنی 
2- بایستی جدول اطلاعات ماهیانه شامل فیلدهای ماه جاری ، مدت کارکرد به روز، ساعت اضافه کاری ، مدت تعطیل کاری ، شب کاری ، مساعده ، صندوق رفاه ، قسط وام ، غیبت ، کسری کارکرد
 3- در صورتی که مایل هستید  برنامه داینامیک باشد بایستی جداولی برای تنظیمهای اختیاری ، جداول مالیاتی ، عنوانهای لیست و .... ایجاد نمائید 
4-پس از تکمیل و ساختن بایستی فرم مربوط به هر کدام از جداول را بسازید 
5- سپس نوبت به ساخت Queries میباشد شما بایستی در Queries مربوطه فیلدهای خروجی و همچنین فرمول محاسباتی را به نحوی طراحی کنید .....
6-لیستهای خروجی برنامه را از روی Queries مربوطه بسازید و تنظیم نمایید 
7- سپس نوبت ساختQueries  ارسال دیسک به بانک و بیمه و همچنین ماژول مربوطه می باشد.
8- تمیز کردن برنامه مرتب نمودن و آماده بهره برداری برای سایر ادارات ، شرکتها و ....
اگه مشکلی داشتی میتونی با ایمیل تماس بگیرید 
موفق و پیروز باشید hmd

----------


## kimia2_2000

> سمانه جان من دارم روی یک پروژه کار میکنم برای همین به مشکلات زیادی بر میخورم امیدوارم که شما و مابقی دوستان کمکم کنید
> با تشکر از شما


راستی فراموش کردم که بگم پروژه من درمورد محاسبه هزینه مکالمات تلفنی است

----------


## samaneh_h

> راستی فراموش کردم که بگم پروژه من درمورد محاسبه هزینه مکالمات تلفنی است


حتما ً اگر کمکی از دستمون بر بیاد و باعث پیشرفت دانش Access هر کدوممون باشه دریغ نمی‌کنیم

----------


## kimia2_2000

در یک text می خواهم آدرس e- mail  را وارد کنم و اگر e mail  بصورت غلط وارد شد مثلا علامت @ وارد نکردیم پیغام مبنی بر غلط بودن شکل الگوی ورودی صادر شود

----------


## kimia2_2000

سمانه جان میتونی کمکم کنی

----------


## samaneh_h

فرم 1 رو اجرا کن و توی تکست باکس ایمیل رو وارد کن اگه @ نذاری Error میده برای اینکه متوجه بشی چیکار کردم از برو تو حالت Design view فرم بعد از تکست باکس پراپرتیز بگیرو یه نگاهی به Validation Rul  ,Validation text بنداز

----------


## kimia2_2000

سمانه جان form 1 را از کجا اجرا کنم

----------


## samaneh_h

ببین توی نوشته قبلیم یه لینک هست به نام kimia.rar (فایل های ضمیمه) روش کلیک راست کن و save target as رو بزن وقتی زدی پیغام دانلود میاد.دانلودش کن با برنامه WINRAR بازش کن بعد فرم 1 رو اجرا کن

----------


## kimia2_2000

خیلی جالب  بود سمانه جان

----------


## kimia2_2000

می خوام که اطلاعات در form خاصیت چاپ و گزارش گیری داشته باشه لطفا در این مورد منو راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## kimia2_2000

> می خوام که اطلاعات در form خاصیت چاپ و گزارش گیری داشته باشه لطفا در این مورد منو راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟


لطفا یکی به من کمک کنه  :افسرده:   :افسرده:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :متفکر:   :متفکر:

----------


## vivavoon

[QUOTE=kimia2_2000;337490]لطفا یکی به من کمک کنه  :افسرده:   :افسرده:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :متفکر:   :متفکر: [/QUO

سوال شما شفاف نیست منظور از خاصیت یعنی چه ؟

----------


## kimia2_2000

سلام 
من میخوام که در پنجره form یک command داشته باشم تا بتواند عمل گزارش گیری را انجام دهد( به طور مثال گزارشی از افرادی نشان دهد که متولد 1360 به بعد و نام آنها زهرا است )

----------


## samaneh_h

می‌شه فایلت رو زیپ کنی بعد از این صفحه دکمه حالت پیشرفته رو انتخاب کنی و از صفحه باز شده با کمک گزینه Attach , و بعد آپلود  و فایلتو بذاری اینجا تا بتونیم کمک کنیم

باید کنترل سورس فرمتو ریپورتت یکی باشه فایلتو بذار

----------


## samaneh_h

ببین دوست عزیز اصلا روش خوبی رو برای حل مشکلاتت پیش رو نگرفتی 2 حالته یا شما دوست داری اکسس یاد بگیری و با این پروژه شروع کردی که باید در اینصورت مطلب مورد نظرتو جستجو کنی خودتم ابتکار داشته باشی و از برنامه های قبلی دوستان استفاده کنی یا حالت دوم که یه برنامه ای هست می‌خوای بنویسی و دیگه با اکسس کار نکنی ..در اینصورت بهتره خودتو اذیت نکنی و اینترنت و وقتت و هدر ندی و با یه مبلغی بدی برات بیرون بنویسن.برای این می‌گم چون سوالاتت خیلی سادهست و مطمئنم اگه خودت علاقه مند باشی خیلی راحت می‌تونی اونا رو حل کنی.
فایل رو برات آپلود کردم (فرم2 رو اجرا کن) ولی بهت پیشنهاد می‌کنم حتما از جستجوی تالار استفاده کن جوابهای خوبی رو می‌گیری :چشمک:

----------


## kimia2_2000

سمانه جان از اینکه سوالهلی من از نظر شما خیلی ساده است رو راست به اطلاعات شما حسودی می کنم. اما در مورد خودم من دیپلم کامپیوتر از کارو دانش هستم. چند روز پیش بطور اتفاقی یک پرو‍ژ حل شده از اکسس دیدم که فکر نمی کردم این برنامه ، اینقدر توانایی داشته باشه از اون برنامه هرچی یادم مونده دارم طراحی میکنم من پروژه ای ندارم که بخواهم مبلغی برای حل آن بدهم فقط از این برنامه خوشم آمد کتاب مرجع اکسس هم خریدم اما مطالب آن برای من خیلی سنگین بود برای همین به اینترنت رو کردم بهر حال اگه وقت شما دوستان محترم رو گرفتم از همتون پوزش می طلبم.

----------


## kimia2_2000

سمانه جان از فایلی که برام ارسال کردی ممنون ولی در برنامه مورد نظر من یک صفحه باز میشد که انتخابهای مختلفی برای گزارش گیری وجود داشت(مثلا فقط براساس نام های جستجو شده)

----------


## kimia2_2000

سمانه جان از فایلی که برام ارسال کردی ممنون ولی در برنامه مورد نظر من یک صفحه باز میشد که انتخابهای مختلفی برای گزارش گیری ویا چاپ وجود داشت(مثلا فقط براساس نام های جستجو شده)

----------


## samaneh_h

من منظورم نبود که شما سوالهاتو مطرح نکنی منظورم این بود که راه راحت رو هیچ وقت برای رسیدن به مقصد انتخاب نکنی.و   الا ما هم هیچکدوممون نمی‌تونیم بگیم اطلاعاتمون خیلی قویه.ماها هممون حتی شما خودمون رو در برابر دانشهایی که داریم مسول میدونم و باید بهم دیگه کمک کنیم و ایده های خوب در اختیار همدیگه بذاریم
برای سوالتم برو تو لینک زیر 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...CC%D3%CA%CC%E6

----------


## najafzade

اینجا چند تا پروژه Access آماده هست:
http://www.bitasoft.ir/useful/VBA.htm
 امید است حل شود. :گیج:

----------


## najafzade

اینجا چند تا پروژه آماده Access هست:

http://www.bitasoft.ir/useful/VBA.htm

امید است حل شود. :قهقهه:

----------


## najafzade

> سلام رفیق :flower: 
> منم مثل تو گیره یه پروژه access افتادم.ولی خیالی نیست.اگه میخواهی روی موضوع من کار کن.
> در مورد بیمارستان ورابطه بین بیمار و امور مالی و دکتر است.
> اگه اطلاعات بیشتر میخواهی ادرس ایمیل خودتو بفرست به این ایمیل
> snow_winter10@yahoo.com :موفق:


اینجا چند تا پروژه اکسس هست:

http://www.bitasoft.ir/useful/VBA.htm

امید است به کار آید.

----------


## شاپرک

> اینجا چند تا پروژه اکسس هست:
> امید است به کار آید.


عنوان پروژه به کار آید !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:

----------


## najafzade

> خوشحالم که در خدمت شما هستم :D 
> 
> می خواهم access را خوب یاد بگیرم البته کمی بلدم.
> میشه از دوستان خواهش کنم یک پروژه برای من تعریف کنند تا مطالب را بهتر بفهمم.
> لطفا در این راه مرا تنها نگذارید 
> :thnx:


سلام
بهترین کتاب برای یاد گیری خود اکسس کتاب آموزش اکسس در 24 جلسه می باشد  (مجتمع فنی تهران) و برای زبان برنامه نویسی VBA هم آموزش VBA در دوجلد محصول دیباگران به نظر من بهت است.

امید است به کار آید :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## بانی کوچولو

با سلام
برای کم کردن دو ساعت از یکدیگر از چه تابعی باید استفاده کرد؟

----------


## amirzazadeh

> با سلام
> برای کم کردن دو ساعت از یکدیگر از چه تابعی باید استفاده کرد؟


اين تاپيكو ببين
.....................
موفق باشيد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=67401

----------


## fazl11

دوست عزیز اینجا محیط علمیست نه چاله میدون لطفا ادب را رعایت فرمایید اگه سوالی دارید مطرح تا در صورت توان دوستان پاسخ می دهند

----------


## sajjad6669

من می خوام در مورد فرم ها و اینکه چطور میشه با اونا چیزای داخل یه تیبل را تغییر داد بدونم

----------

